# A Decade Of Bermuda Grass Stem Maggots.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/pests-and-diseases/a-decade-of-bermudagrass-stem-maggots


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't even read the article but I can tell you it was 9-10 years ago that I first saw them....they have cost me more than army worms I believe at this point. Noth8ng more disheartening than to ride by a field that has about 2 weeks growth and was looking so beautiful and green with all of that N you put down and the spraying with high priced chemicals, and then the next day it looks as if a frost occurred last night . And if it ain't covering the entire field, it will be by tomorrow.....
It's cost me enuf to contemplate going to aerial applications starting in July, 10 days to two weeks into a new growth field. They can decimate a field.....might as well cut it and bale what you have and start again.
I'll read the article now.....my two cents


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I started doing daily sweeps with sweep net . As soon as I see a fair amount I start my regiment of spraying . I have had good success so far but if you don't do that it is like somedevildawg said just cut and start over.


----------

